# Recommended grind setting for cafetiere?



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

I've got some friends that want me to roast them some fresh coffee for over Christmas. They don't have machines.....just a cafetiere. I don't really ever drink filter of cafetiere. Would you generally roast the beans any different? Darker/lighter? Obviously grind has to be more coarse....does it matter how coarse?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Roast depends on the beans. Some can't take a dark roast ( you'll kill a Kenyan pea berry quite easily), but equally some, like the Indonesian, only come into life when roasted a bit darker. I suspect you know this already. If the coffee has delicate floral notes then go gently or you'll burn them out. As it is not for espresso, I'd be thinking a light/ medium for any Central Americans or Africans. Have a look on Hasbean for similar coffees and look at his roasting notes.

Re grind, I'd suggest a medium grind, but I personally prefer slightly coarser for cafetière.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My french press grinds are about 1mm diameter, I'd guess.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Go for chunky grains of sand for coarseness.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Cheers guys. I left him to grind it himself. He has one of those little grinders that slices the beans up. Good enough for French press. Did him some coffee and got a text yesterday saying they loved it!


----------

